# FS: Vortex Diatom XL Filter



## endlerman (Jun 30, 2005)

I've got a couple of things for sale:
Vortex Diatom XL Filter : $50
55 Gal. tank : $50
Long Fin Albino Cory : $5 a piece
A couple Discus - red turqoise. & cobalt -make offer

thanks
Wayne


----------

